# Spooky Cemetery Names?



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Hollow Point Cemetery


----------



## Went (Sep 28, 2011)

Splinter's Mound Cemetery


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Sometimes you can get ideas using the name of your town or street. Is there a famous landmark nearby? Incorporating these things into a name can lend some familiarity to visitors. also, if you have a particular theme you use, this might be used in the name. Our haunt is called Eerie Manor, a play on our city of Erie, PA.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

What's the name of your street? I live on Grandview Dr. Thus I came up with the name "Deadview Cemetery" which incorporates part of the street name "view". People remember it and know where to come.


----------



## HalloweenHaunter (Jul 8, 2010)

Deadview said:


> What's the name of your street? I live on Grandview Dr. Thus I came up with the name "Deadview Cemetery" which incorporates part of the street name "view". People remember it and know where to come.


 the street name is Everett


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Mine is probably the least-scary sounding cemetery name ever, but it has meaning to me. I grew up down the road from a one-room school house called Maple Grove. And since ours was the closest house to it, people referred to our place as Maple Grove. Hence the name for my cemetery. 

Really strikes fear into the heart, don't it?? 

So yeah, what everyone else said. Something that has meaning to you, the name of your street / town / county. A feature of something near your house. A play on your last name. Our last name is Love (oooo more scary!!) so I have a tombstone that says un-Love-d. 

Good luck!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm not great at naming but this is what I came up with and some slogans to go with it. Mount Everett Remains Cemetary......for those who are found. Mount Everett Cemetary....for those who make it back down.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

lost souls cemetery


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I call mine Shadow Hill for no other reason than I liked the sound of it.


----------

